# Lost and confused



## Tyland12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been married to my wife for 9 years now and have two beautiful boys. My life would be perfect in my eyes if my wife had any passion towards me. I'm a great dad (many have said) and I also know I am. My family is my world. I work 40+ hours a week and do more than the average amount of things for my family. I love my wife. I desire my my. We have sex once or twice a month, but its got to be planned by her. She doesnt "make out" with me anymore, and if it werent for sex (not making love) we would just be roomates. I've said this to her but nothing changes. Things began to change when it became mechanical trying to have our first child. She's lost her passion and Im not using any of mine, I've tried. She's an A+ type personality and Im full of patience....how can I save our marriage and family. I want my wife back.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

She has reached the 'maintenance' stage of sex that a lot of people reach. Have you communicated to her that you want and need your lover back? Do you suggest some variety and changes to your love life?


----------

